# Knock Knock



## Smokey (Jun 26, 2014)

Boo!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Smokey is back.


----------



## carver (Jun 26, 2014)

Well look who showed up,good to hear from you again Smokey


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey Scott!  Glad you stopped in!  Come on back a spend a little time when you get a chance.  Say hello to Griz too!
DJ


----------



## ronfritz (Jun 26, 2014)

Smokey!! How you doin?  I might head up to Gainesville on the 5th or 6th.  Should I keep an eye out for you?


----------



## Smokey (Jun 27, 2014)

ronfritz said:


> Smokey!! How you doin?  I might head up to Gainesville on the 5th or 6th.  Should I keep an eye out for you?



We're not shooting anymore. After having my hip replaced I just couldn't ride like I could before.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 27, 2014)

You don't do the mounted shooting anymore but do you go to any of the S.A.S.S. shoots? My husband has been into those for the past couple of years.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 28, 2014)

Smokey said:


> We're not shooting anymore. After having my hip replaced I just couldn't ride like I could before.



I wondered if that surgery was going to cause you problems.  Sorry to hear that you had to give it up.  It sure was fun watching you and Griz bustin balloons.


----------

